# iPad will UNDERcut Amazon book prices??



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/18/hp-to-undercut-ipad-price-ipad-to-undercut-amazon-e-books-price/?s=t5

They're claiming that now that Amazon has agreed to the $12.99-$14.99 book prices, Apple will insist that the publishers discount those prices for the iPad. Bringing it back down to (drumroll please...) $9.99 on the iPad.

But what would keep Amazon from insisting on the same discounted prices? Oh - the contract they just signed with the publishers...

I have trouble believing Apple and the publishers will get away with this.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting. I guess we can only sit back and see what does really happen.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's the NYT article that Engadget referred to. It doesn't say anything about what Amazon would be charging, only that Apple wrote some deal exceptions into their agreement with publishers:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/18/technology/18apple.html?scp=2&sq=ipad&st=cse


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

Apple does not have the volume to dictate to the publishers.  The Ipad is cute but it is not going to sell in the numbers that the Kindle has and does.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

drafter69 said:


> Apple does not have the volume to dictate to the publishers. The Ipad is cute but it is not going to sell in the numbers that the Kindle has and does.


But the sources are saying that the agreements Apple signed with the publishers ALREADY DO have these discount stipulations in them. Remember, the publishers are not only interested in money - they also don't want Amazon to have such a large stake in bookselling. So they may have offered concessions to Apple that they won't give to Amazon.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, I think ipad sales will DWARF Kindle sales, it will probably overtake the Kindle in just a few months, but e-book sales on the ipad will be just a fraction of Kindle e-books sales. Most folks will probably try one or two e-books on the ipad, and then lose interest because lugging around an ipad on vacation, to work, on the train, on a plane, etc is going to be too onerous or the other features of the ipad will distract them from reading.

I can't see Apple being "allowed" to sell at $10 without Amazon being able to counter in some fashion. I can only imagine Amazon lawyers included some sort of parity clause. Besides, the real threat to publishers isn't Amazon, but a public perception that $10 for a new e-book is the "right" price, and that perception will come whether or not Apple or Amazon is the one pushing it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

II can SOOO smell lawsuits coming.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I would strongly suggest not selling Amazon short.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I would strongly suggest not selling Amazon short.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Right - just because something is a surprise to us (and the media), doesn't mean it is a surprise to Amazon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's pretty sleazy of them.  I know this is about making money but I really expected more out of Apple than this.  Makes me glad I got a Zune and it removed any contemplation I had of even thinking about getting an iPad.  Hopefully this will come back and bite them.  I can't imagine it's going to hurt Amazon though, there's got to be some way out of it for them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In making trade and tariff deals, there is a condition called "most favored nation" status where a country gets to share in any more favorable deal negotiated by a better country.  I'd be willing to bet Amazon was savvy enough to negotiate "most favored nation" status for themselves with the publishers.  So that Amazon is also entitled to any favorable deal that the publisher cuts with an Amazon competitor.  I'd be willing to bet large sums of money (not really, but symbolically) that Amazon made such a deal for themselves.  They weren't born yesterday.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I've never been fond of the way Apple does business, this doesn't help to improve my opinion of them in the least.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Oh, I think ipad sales will DWARF Kindle sales, it will probably overtake the Kindle in just a few months,......


Nope, don't think so. Apple will probably sell quite a few iPads but not to people who want it for an eBook reader. And Asus is readying several eBook readers with color, touch screen, flash support (Apple doesn't support flash), WiFi, 3G, OLED display and a battery that lasts 3-5 days.
http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/01/18/asus-dr-570-oled-e-reader-revealed/
http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/01/18/asus-dr-950-9-inch-e-reader-spied/
I actually think that the second Asus eBook reader is a bigger threat to Kindle that Apple.
However, that said, don't count Amazon out. Remember they just bought a company that makes touch screen displays so they, Amazon, has some plans up their sleeves. Sometimes it's best to keep your powder dry while waiting to see what the competition has to offer.
I actually might just try out the Asus eBook reader with color. Depends on what formats it supports.

Some of the tech. sites are saying that the iPad is nothing more than a glorified iPod.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Go back and read Jason's entire statement, he says just what you said. The number of ebooks sold for ipad will be very small compared to kindle.

Also, I can't figure out why I'd want to read a book in color? I realize it would be nice for technical or cook books, but to read a novel?


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't see the iPad doing as well as other Apple products. It's an oversized iTouch / iPhone and only has disadvantages over netbooks, and $500+ is expensive for a glorified Web machine (and without Flash, the most important add-on of the modern web browser). 

Where the iPad wins? The Apple name. It's sleek looks.
Those purchasing the iPad will be buying it for the Apple logo on the back or else care more about looks than utility. I also hope they're more durable than iTouch/iPhones. I know a few people who have cracked theirs from short drops. It remains to be seen, though, just how far the Apple name will go (I'm very interested to find out).

I will likely be buying a netbook (probably Asus - I want one with the Pine Trail processor) in late 2010 for a savings of $100-200 off the base iPad.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

lisa.m said:


> Also, I can't figure out why I'd want to read a book in color? I realize it would be nice for technical or cook books, but to read a novel?


Grey ebook readers will be as common as black and white TV's before too long -- I've got two words for you "Comic Books" (or, if you want to appear more legitimate -- "Graphic Novels" )

There is a whole universe of printed material that isn't suitable for grey readers today - art books, travel books, design books, architechure books, all magazines, science books (imagine the whole Hubble image catalogue available in your lap!!)

I can't wait!!

- Tbb


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

If this is all true...wow, Apple is playing dirrrrty and they don't care who knows it.  And if publishers are going along with it happy as clams - they're dumber than I thought (and my opinion of them was low to begin with.)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Seems people have forgotten the FACT that the iPad is NOT being marketed as an e book reader at all. 

I am buying one but it is not to replace any of my Kindles at all.


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

Malweth said:


> I will likely be buying a netbook (probably Asus - I want one with the Pine Trail processor) in late 2010 for a savings of $100-200 off the base iPad.


I just did exactly that last week. ASUS 1201HAB. Atom Z520 (Pine Trail). $329. Works great. I keep my new "Kindle" in power saving mode when reading and the battery lasts longer than a coast to coast plane ride. When I want to use the netbook for some work in a hotel when I'm traveling, I set the processor to "High Performance" (and it's plugged in). Still slower than a real laptop, but I wanted a K4PC long battery life netbook for my "Kindle". And I got it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

How I envy those of you that are able to read books on backlit netbooks. I would love to read my library's ebooks. I got a library card just for that and they have added some more epubs and I tried to read on my new netbook, but I just can't do it. I tried 2 books and it took me 2 weeks to finish the first and longer the second. I read a book in 2 days on my Kindle. My eyes were turning crosswise and my head started hurting after 30 minutes.

I love my new HP mini I got for xmas, but I just can't do that. We also have online reading over netlibrary on our local library, but alas. I tried turning down the brighness to the point where only my cats could see anything lol. 

I never even tried the K4PC, would be the same I guess.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

TechBotBoy said:


> Grey ebook readers will be as common as black and white TV's before too long -- I've got two words for you "Comic Books" (or, if you want to appear more legitimate -- "Graphic Novels" )
> 
> There is a whole universe of printed material that isn't suitable for grey readers today - art books, travel books, design books, architechure books, all magazines, science books (imagine the whole Hubble image catalogue available in your lap!!)
> 
> ...


Hmmm....a whole universe you say? But I don't read those things. Did I forget to mention that it is all about me? What? It's not?!



Sugar said:


> Seems people have forgotten the FACT that the iPad is NOT being marketed as an e book reader at all.
> 
> I am buying one but it is not to replace any of my Kindles at all.


Then why are they quibbling over the price of books? I realize it is being marketed for many other things besides being an e-reader but it IS one of the marketing tools.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Malweth said:


> I don't see the iPad doing as well as other Apple products. It's an oversized iTouch / iPhone and only has disadvantages over netbooks, and $500+ is expensive for a glorified Web machine (and without Flash, the most important add-on of the modern web browser).
> 
> Where the iPad wins? The Apple name. It's sleek looks.
> _*Those purchasing the iPad will be buying it for the Apple logo on the back or else care more about looks than utility. *_I also hope they're more durable than iTouch/iPhones. I know a few people who have cracked theirs from short drops. It remains to be seen, though, just how far the Apple name will go (I'm very interested to find out).
> ...


Nope. I am buying one to cut down on the load of my daily carries. I LOVE the idea of a tablet over a netbook (which I sold on craigslist). It will replace my 13" laptop and cut down on the size, bulk and weight of the purse I must carry.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I really do not see why publishers would give Apple a better deal than Amazon, as such I'll believe it only when I see prices on Apples iBook section that are cheaper than Amazon is capable of offering, not a moment sooner.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Malweth said:


> I don't see the iPad doing as well as other Apple products. It's an oversized iTouch / iPhone and only has disadvantages over netbooks, and $500+ is expensive for a glorified Web machine (and without Flash, the most important add-on of the modern web browser).
> 
> Where the iPad wins? The Apple name. It's sleek looks.
> Those purchasing the iPad will be buying it for the Apple logo on the back or else care more about looks than utility. I also hope they're more durable than iTouch/iPhones. I know a few people who have cracked theirs from short drops. It remains to be seen, though, just how far the Apple name will go (I'm very interested to find out).
> ...


LOL So funny how people assume that those of us buying an iPad are somehow stupid enough to buy a product just because it has an Apple logo or based on how it looks.

You might want to expand your world a bit and then you might realize people who want the iPad are fairly intelligent. 

As to flash, well it may be the "standard" now but not for long.Check out some Tech information online and you will find that a "replacement" for Flash has been in the works. 

Enjoy your netbook. They have a place in the high tech realm for sure.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Nope. I am buying one to cut down on the load of my daily carries. I LOVE the idea of a tablet over a netbook (which I sold on craigslist). It will replace my 13" laptop and cut down on the size, bulk and weight of the purse I must carry.


Yep. I sold my 2 netbooks as well.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> Then why are they quibbling over the price of books? I realize it is being marketed for many other things besides being an e-reader but it IS one of the marketing tools.


It is one of it's abilities yes,definitely NOT at the top of the list. As to quibbling about the price of books, there is a lot more quibbling going on this board over the price of books. lol
Seriously though it is normal for business' to "quibble" over prices.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

By the time you add protective case for the ipad, it will be as heavy (or almost as heavy -- not much difference) as a netbook.  The netbook closes, so it doesn't need a cover.  How will it be easier to carry around the ipad than a netbook (not directed at Sugar particularly, but to anyone who is replacing their netbooks with an ipad).

If you are using it for writing, how do you hold the ipad so that it works ergonomically?  Seems you'd have to set it on a table flat or on your lap.  Not very comfortable for extended writing/typing.  I was surprised this hasn't come up in online discussions (as far as I know).


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

> As to flash, well it may be the "standard" now but not for long.Check out some Tech information on line and you will find that a "replacement" for Flash has been in the works.


This may be true, but I am willing to wager that html5 will not be as common as everyone thinks for at least 2-3 more hardware generations of the iPad. Until then, it is a major drawback without flash. After all, this is a software issue, and Apple is most certainly not including flash solely because it competes with their own media store (even though they won't admit this to the public).

Apple is very good at incremental updates to their hardware so they can "push" the next model. The touch is a good example. They had a bluetooth chip in the device that was locked...then they open it up at some point (for a 10.00 fee of course) and claim it is a revolutionary upgrade that everyone needs. However, the bluetooth only works for playing games and a select few items that they allow (and not for tethering, gps, or keyboards). Same with cut, copy,and paste, they release it as a software update later and claim it revolutionary. If they add flash at some point (Adobe has been trying to work with apple for a while now) Apple will claim it as something new, and charge more for it.

We'll see how these ebook prices go, I think the market and the customer still have some muscle to flex. And remember what mister Jobs said when the kindle came out "nobody reads anymore".


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I use a case or sleeve on all my products, so saying that the iPad will need a case is pretty much a moot point for me.  Besides, it will still be much thinner than anything I could carry now to replace my laptop (other than a macbook air which I dont want to pay that much).


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Sugar said:


> LOL So funny how people assume that those of us buying an iPad are somehow stupid enough to buy a product just because it has an Apple logo or based on how it looks.
> 
> You might want to expand your world a bit and then you might realize people who want the iPad are fairly intelligent.
> 
> ...


My world is quite expansive. Maybe the device will be more useful for metro areas, mass transit, which are things I'm not used to. I also understand some of the reasons for having a tablet PC, but the iPad doesn't qualify as a PC. Maybe when this thing is finally released it will surprise us, but the initial reports say no.

If HTML5 were out (or coming soon), I would agree with you, but until then you're falling into Apple's trap. Job's response (in the news today): "we don't spend a lot of energy on old technology." I agree that it's old and won't be around forever, but for the foreseeable future Flash is the defacto standard for web video. I'd estimate we're at least 3-5 years away from HTML5 on a majority of websites.

You might not want to believe everything you read in the news. Try to read through the rhetoric.
Defend your opinions, don't attack mine.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Actually there will be an iPad case available when iPad becomes available for sale.
http://www.apple.com/ipad/design/

"The iPad Case not only protects your iPad, it also allows you to use it in various positions, making it easier to type, look at photos, or watch movies."


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Malweth said:


> I don't see the iPad doing as well as other Apple products. It's an oversized iTouch / iPhone and only has disadvantages over netbooks, and $500+ is expensive for a glorified Web machine (and without Flash, the most important add-on of the modern web browser).
> 
> Where the iPad wins? The Apple name. It's sleek looks.
> Those purchasing the iPad will be buying it for the Apple logo on the back or else care more about looks than utility. I also hope they're more durable than iTouch/iPhones. I know a few people who have cracked theirs from short drops. It remains to be seen, though, just how far the Apple name will go (I'm very interested to find out).
> ...


um no. The reason I want one over a netbook is precisely because of utility. Your netbook doesn't run my mac apps nor is it compatible with itunes store apps, that is the utility I want. Additionally I don't want a device that opens up like a laptop with a fudgly physical keyboard.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

TechBotBoy said:


> Grey ebook readers will be as common as black and white TV's before too long -- I've got two words for you "Comic Books" (or, if you want to appear more legitimate -- "Graphic Novels" )
> 
> There is a whole universe of printed material that isn't suitable for grey readers today - art books, travel books, design books, architechure books, all magazines, science books (imagine the whole Hubble image catalogue available in your lap!!)
> 
> ...


I still come back to my main arguement, I don't want to read a book on a backlit screen. I work on a computer 9+ hours a day and then I go home and do homework on my computer for another 1-3 hours. My eyes need the rest. If they come out with an affordable color eInk screen then I may consider the change.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I want an iPad - not for an ereader though I will have a few books on it much like I have them on my iTouch - but my reader is Kindle and will it remain as my reader - 

But there are uses for the iPad that will be perfect for me - although I am going to wait till the next generation of them I think


----------

